# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  [Invitation] A la conqute de Dolion

## mordrhim

Bonjour  tous,

J'aimerais mettre en place une session de jeu.



> Genre : Stratgie/Gestion/Wargamme
> Evolution : Tour par Tour (1 semaine environ)
> Mode : : Mail ou MP
> Support : Fichier Excel
> Nombre de joueurs : 6-8 par session
> Prsentation du jeu :
> Vous tes des nouveaux(elles) nobles arriv(e)s sur l'ile de Dolion, il vous faudra grer votre rgion et partir  la conqute des rgions avoisinantes pour devenir le roi de Dolion. Cependant, cette nouvelle le n'est pas un Eden, les vikings vous surveillent et convoitent vos trsors, les inondations vous guettent.
> Prparez votre arme, construisez vos cits, faites des alliances ou espionnez vos ennemis pour devenir le roi de Dolion.


Pour les interesss, insrivez-vous ici ou par MP je mettrai  jour ce poste.
Les inscrits recevront les rgles, je les posterai ici des que je les aurais mises sous format lectronique.

Places libres : *Complet*
*Participants :*
- Loka (_Valid_)
- Kalidon (_Valid_)
- Arki (_Valid_)
- illight (_Valid_)
- Haltabush (_Valid_)
- Draugereb
- Jayce (_Valid_)
- shadowmoon (_Valid_)

Annexes :
- Rgles
- Carte

----------


## mordrhim

*Mise  jour :*
- Rgles joueurs,
- Carte.

----------


## illight

Il faut etre prsent tous les jours, ou si un jour on vient pas c'est pas grave ?  ::):

----------


## mordrhim

c'est un jeu qui se fait en tour par tour.
le je fonctionne par "ordre"
sur une feuille que je donnerai aux joueurs, vous entrez les ordres :
ce que vous achetez, construisez,l'impositions de vos villes,la rpartitions des nouveaux arrivants,les travailleurs  la minel'volution des armesle mouvementetc
cette feuille m'est rendue une fois par semaine (on va dire le vendredi avant minuit)
Je la corrige et vous envoie une nouvelle feuille avec les volution (le nouvel etat de votre royaume et les rgions avoisinantes, etc) le lundi.
Vous avez donc 5 jours pour faire vos ordres.

vous n'avez pas  y aller tout les jours, vous pouvez "travailler" dessus comme vous voulez la seule imprative est de finir et envoyer votre tour avant le vendredi minuit.

----------


## illight

Ah bah a c'est bien  ::):  je veux bien m'inscrire, alors s'il y a encore de la place  ::): 

Faudra que je lise les rgles avant, tout a l'heure je les ai survoles, elles ont l'air complexes, je vais devoir m'appuyer dessus un peu plu longtemps  ::mrgreen::

----------


## mordrhim

Illight rajout

PS je prcise qu'il faut possder Excel (pour le moment)

----------


## loka

Je passe juste pour dire que cette semaine je ne serais pas present donc si a peut attendre samedi au moins pour commencer, merci  ::):

----------


## mordrhim

il me faut encore 3 4 joueurs avant de commencer j'ai fait du recrutement  mon association de jeu de rle.

----------


## haltabush

Si c'est une fois par semaine, je veux bien essayer! Ceci dit, je ne sais pas (encore) si j'irais jusqu'au bout, a dpend combien de temps a dure.

edit:


> celui des seigneurs qui contrlera terres et argent par dessus ces pairs sera l’Elu, le Haut Roi de Dolion


 Il est fort, l'enchanteur, hein? Celui qui controlera tout sera Roi! Ben oui, il aurait aussi pu tre PDG...

----------


## mordrhim

la partie peut durer longtemps 
- un tour par semaine,
- environ 10 15 tours
- un tour ne prend que 20 mins  .... (dpend de comment vous apprciez)

Un joueur qui abandonne est un seigneur que je dois grer en plus donc essayez d'viter d'abandonner  :;): 

Je rajoute Haltabush dans la liste.

Ps pour les participants, je vous demanderai de trouver un nom de seigeur  ::): 
* m'envoyer en MP* (ce nom doit rester secret : vous ne saurez qui est qui que lorsque vous aurez dcid de vous le rvler)

----------


## haltabush

Ca devrait le faire 10, 15 tours je pense  ::): 
J'ai lu les rgles, a m'a l'air pas mal du tout

----------


## mordrhim

les rgles sont en volution ^^

- Systme de combat avec cavalerie, fantassins, etc.
- Emissaires
- D'autres

----------


## mordrhim

mise  jour du nombre de joueur restant

----------


## shadowmoon

Si elle n'est pas prise, je postule pour la dernire place libre

----------


## loka

C'est fait de mon cot  :;):

----------


## mordrhim

Deux joueurs en attente, dans l'ordre de la liste (je ne donne que leur nom de seigneur)
- Xanth
- Kreoss

Manque une validation ... Si elle n'est pas faite avant lundi Xanth prendra sa place.

PS je vais essayer de faire un mini forum pour que vous puissiez parler entre vous lors de la cession de jeu. en attendant, vous me transmettrez les conversations pour que je les fasse suivre.

Petites rgles pour pallier aux retards de la derniere partie :
Retour des ordres au vendredi soir minuit au plus tard (enfin, avant que je ne me leve le samedi matin quoi)Ordres non reu :
1 fois = zero activit (sauf revenus + entretient, catastrophes etc)[/li]2 fois = zero activit + zro revenu3 fois = zro activit + zro revenu + desertion de 1/3 des arme + villageois3 fois dont 2 conscutives = passage au premier seigneur de la liste d'attenteLes ordres arriveront le dimanche au soir.

----------


## illight

a commence lundi donc ? c'est a que t'es en train de dire ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## illight

Autre question : les rgles sont finies la ? ou elles vont encore voluer ? car je prfre les imprimer pour ma part, mais si tu les change, je vais pas imprimer tout de suite, je vais attendre que tu ai fini  ::):

----------


## mordrhim

> a commence lundi donc ? c'est a que t'es en train de dire ?


Plus ou moins (en fonction de ma capacit et mon temps pour mettre le dbut en place.



> Autre question : les rgles sont finies la ? ou elles vont encore voluer ? car je prfre les imprimer pour ma part, mais si tu les change, je vais pas imprimer tout de suite, je vais attendre que tu ai fini


elles voluerons mais pas pour cette partie.

----------


## mordrhim

> Messires, gentes dames,
> 
> Vous voici arrivs sur Dolion, Une cite et deux villages vous attendent, vous avez  disposition un coffre avec 15 000 pieces d'or pour vous dvelopper.
> 
> Les seigneurs :KalidonShadowGodefroySilbertaneLokaLeoricEmrikDraug-Erebsont arrivs  bon port.


Messieurs dames, je vous souahite  tous et  toutes bonne chance

----------


## haltabush

Salut tous, 
J'ai quelques petites questions  ::): 
Totu d'abord, si je veux acheter des armes, est-ce que je peux m'en servir de suite pour attaquer les provinces voisines, ou faut-il attendre le prochain tour?
Est-ce qu'on connaitra la position des autres seigneurs  l'avenir?
Pour les ordres, on te fourni juste des ordres textuels, que tu retranscrira sur ton .xls (j'ai pas tout compris  ce fichier  ::aie::  ) ou alors on peut tout mettre dessus (dans ce cas, faut que je comprenne avant re- ::aie:: )
Enfin, a pourrait pas tre utile qu'on est les mails les uns des autres?

----------


## mordrhim

Le fichier que je vous ai envoy (si vous ne l'avez pas recu contactez moi ^^) comporte deux onglets.
*Le premier est la gestion "statique", le remplissage se fait de la faon suivante.*
Dans la cite de la rgion 83 j'achete :
200 arme normales ... 200 *20 = 400010 arme d'elites ...... 10 * 40 = 400une mine PP ............. 1 * 4000 = 4000total : 8400Dans le village 2 de la rgion 83 :
Une mine O ............ 1 * 1500 = 1500une mine de fer F .... 1 * 800 = 800 (que je met en production de materiel d'lite .. ME)deux mine de sel ...... 2 * 400 = 800 (dont une en entretient .. ENT)*Total : 3100Dans le village 2 de la rgion 83 :
100 armes normales .... 100 * 20 = 200050 matriel de sige ..... 50 * 20 = 1000total : 3000 Soit un total d'achat de 14500
*Le second est pour les ordres "dynamiques"*
Imaginons que je dcides les attaques suivantes :
6 armes de la cite de la rgion 83 _R83C1_ attaquent le village 1 de la rgion 82 *R82V1*
Puissance d'attaque : 6 (armes)Puissance de dfense : 3 (18 (villageois) /5 = 3.6 -> 3)Le seigneur (prsent en *R83C1*) et 9 armes (*R83C1*) attaquent *R81V1* : 
Attaque : (9 (arme) + 2 (Seigneur) ) * 1.5 (Bonus seigneur) = 16.5Dfense : 8 (42 (villageois) /5 = 8.4 -> 8)4 armes de la cite (*R83C1*) attaquent *R84V1*
Attaque : 4 (arme)Dfense : 2 (12 (villageois) /5 = 2.4 -> 1)La feuille en pice jointe est remplie en _Couleur_ pour les ordres ci-dessus.
Les cases grises ne sont pas  remplir par vous.



> Totu d'abord, si je veux acheter des armes, est-ce que je peux m'en servir de suite pour attaquer les provinces voisines, ou faut-il attendre le prochain tour?


Tout ce que vous achetez arrive ou rapporte le tour prochain. Cela est vrai pour :
Armes, plans de protection (medecins, irrigation, entretiens des mines), mines, villages, cites, etc.



> Est-ce qu'on connaitra la position des autres seigneurs  l'avenir?


Vous connaitrez la positions des rgions avoisinantes ou espionnes. (si un seigneur s'y trouve vous le verrez) ou celles donnes par vos allis.



> Enfin, a pourrait pas tre utile qu'on est les mails les uns des autres?


je vais vous envoyer les adresses mails ds que possible ^^


si vous avez des problmes contactez moi par mail  ::):

----------


## haltabush

Merci  ::): 
Je m'y mets heu... je sais pas quand  ::aie:: , enfin a va tre vite fait.

----------


## loka

Merci pour ce complment d'informations, je me retrouvais avec les mme question qu'haltabush  ::aie:: 

Maintenant je pense avoir tout compris, mais pour le premier tour je t'enverrais quand mme les ordres cris pour tre sr que je me trompe pas (une assurance, si je me trompe pas je n'en aurais plus besoin par l'avenir).

J'ai ajout ton adresse hotmail avec laquelle tu as envoy le mail sur msn.

----------


## haltabush

Mail envoy  ::):

----------


## loka

Tour 1 effectu (dsol si je vous ai fais patient les autres  ::aie:: )

----------


## haltabush

Ouais grrr
(non en fait je crois qu'on est les 2 1ers...)

----------


## illight

Je confirme  ::mrgreen::  je l'ai pas fait encore pas eu beaucoup de temps a moi cette semaine. J'essaierai de le faire a midi  ::mrgreen::  si le chef m'embete pas  ::mrgreen::

----------


## shadowmoon

idem que illight

----------


## mordrhim

essayez d'envoyer les ordres de maniere a ce que je puisse faire des remarques sur la facon de les remplir, loka et haltabush pourrons vous confirmer  ::D: 

les regles voluent et seront plus prcises dans peu de temps, je verrai su je les applique pour cette scance de jeu ou pas.

----------


## haltabush

OUais, c'est pas vident la 1re fois ^^

----------


## loka

Oui j'ai essay de faire au plus prcis pour la premire fois afin que je sache exactement comment bien remplir pour les prochaines  ::):

----------


## Maxoo

Une partie est-elle en cours ? ou une autre va commencer ?

----------


## loka

a a t arret depuis un moment, la partie n'a pas fini mais le dbut tait sympa tout de mme  :;): 

J'aurais bien aim savoir qui tait le mieux parti  ::D: 

Moi j'ai chass les viking au nord est de l'ile !

----------


## mordrhim

Bonjour  tous !

pour une raison d'informatique, je n'ai pas eu le temps de continuer et de toute facon il y a eu 5 dsistements sur la partie ce qui fait qu'il a fallu arreter.

Une version automatise est en cours de dveloppement et si l'un d'entre vous aimerais y participer qu'il me contact  ::): 

En dveloppement c'est un bien grand mot mais j'aimerais essayer de le faire par php ou autre chose car le traitement des ordres est extrmement long.

(Imaginez pour les joueurs le boulot que vous aviez  faire .. j'en avait 8 fois plus sans compter les combats et les calamits  grer ...)

Donc si qq'un aimera m'aider pour developper qqchose je suis preneur  ::):

----------

